# 1918 Dayton



## Bikephreak (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks to Bob, I now have my "new bike"! It is a 1918 Dayton (Davis Sewing). I will be fixing it up to ride. I will be looking for a few parts (like a longer seat post to start). I may use some more modern wheels, but I may lace up some modern hoops to the hubs.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice project. As far as the seatpost, spin it 180 degrees, it will give you more room. Is it a 28 inch tire bike? A good source is Harper tire, I got a set and am real happy! Post pics along the way!


----------



## phillips1952 (Feb 21, 2010)

thats my favorite frame style.shes gonna be a beauty.


----------

